# Nonstick Cookware - Scanpan vs All Clad



## greggeis (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm looking at getting some nonstick induction capable cookware. After quite a bit of research and some close out sales I narrowed it down to the Scanpan Pro IQ and the All Clad HA1 line. Both seem to have very similar properties although Scanpan seems to be more liberal with their durability claims (All Clad says you can use metal and dishwasher but recommends against it). I'm not going to use metal or dishwasher but I'm curious if the Scanpan really is more durable. They both are generally very well reviewed and I like the steel bottom even if not using induction. Does anyone know of advantages to either line over the other? All clad seems like a bigger company, but it seems like splitting hairs just with different marketing terminology to me. I can't find any comparisons between them though.


----------

